# The peace train thread.



## chic (May 2, 2022)

Please add any images, thoughts, poems, or quotes that you feel bring peace.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 2, 2022)

​


----------



## oldaunt (May 2, 2022)

My loves....


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (May 2, 2022)




----------



## win231 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RobinWren (May 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> View attachment 219569


Cat Stevens, where did the time go


----------



## officerripley (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 2, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2022)

https://peacetrain.catstevens.com/


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2022)

_"Peace is not the absence of conflict, it is the ability to handle conflict by peaceful means."_ - Ronald Reagan


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 3, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2022)

My dad who lived 102 years,on his favorite lake fishing. Doesn’t get anymore peaceful than this.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 3, 2022)

On the isle of Arran off the W. of Scotland overlooked by the "Old Man of Tarsuinn".  Pic by Sheila Carswell.


----------



## Gary O' (May 3, 2022)

One of the first shots I took out at the cabin

Became my favorite

Call it *After The Storm*
(mainly because it *was* after the storm)


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 3, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 3, 2022)

Peacefully floating


----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (May 4, 2022)

Finding peace when and where you can.


----------



## Lewkat (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2022)

(My son's bicycle club's annual "Tweed Ride")


----------



## chic (May 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (May 5, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2022)

View attachment 219644
@Tish  I guess the Ukrainians are saying the same thing about Putin and Russia now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2022)

I love catching the sunrises from our timeshare in Atlantic City.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 5, 2022)

​


----------



## chic (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 5, 2022)

Video of a regular ol' grandpa bringing a tiny frozen-solid kitten back to life (2-parter)











Who else noticed the kittens lips have a little pink heart on them?


----------



## MountainRa (May 5, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Video of a regular ol' grandpa bringing a tiny frozen-solid kitten back to life (2-parter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How amazing and adorable~


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 6, 2022)

Another timeshare view. I love it when the sun causes the water to shimmer.


----------



## chic (May 6, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 219644
> @Tish  I guess the Ukrainians are saying the same thing about Putin and Russia now.


No doubt about it! 
That is the problem, our leaders always have some excuse and are too keen to point the finger at other nations.
Then you have the ones that claim, that to have Peace you must first have War.
*Sigh* Sadly it just never ends.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 6, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 7, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 7, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 8, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 8, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 9, 2022)

What do you see in this picture?    A quiet peaceful cup of coffee, or a lonely cup of coffee?


----------



## chic (May 9, 2022)

Ceege said:


> View attachment 220547
> What do you see in this picture.    A quiet peaceful cup of coffee, or a lonely cup of coffee?


That was Hopper. He painted everything lonely.


----------



## chic (May 9, 2022)

Peaceful night my friends.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2022)

At a sanctuary in S.W.Scotland


----------



## Maywalk (May 10, 2022)

Garden of Memories. 

I sit and listen to the evening breeze as it whispers in my ear 
Remembering lovely thoughts of all my loved ones I held dear. 
A glorious sunset of gorgeous colours takes my breath away 
As the skies colouring turns dark and loses its last bright ray, 

The sky turning gradually into a deep velvet shade of blue 
The moon and stars are rising and there is a feeling of dew. 
It all seems so unreal as I sit and listen to the tawny night owl 
And then the caterwauling of cats as they fight tooth and jowl. 

The spell has been broken as I shiver in the cool night air 
But the memory lingers on of that picture that was there. 
We can all be in a garden with a rainbow over out head 
Our imagination is boundless, it just has to be gently led. 

It matters not where you are as you sit and recall peace and pleasure 
Its the memories deep in your heart that you will always treasure.

Maisie Walker ..............


----------



## chic (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 10, 2022)

​


----------



## Ceege (May 11, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 25, 2022)

I think we all need a healthy dose of peace today!
There is still love in the world.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 25, 2022)

Great-G'kid, Maddie


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2022)

chic said:


> That was Hopper. He painted everything lonely.


Took the words right out of my fingertips, @chic!


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 26, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 26, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 27, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 27, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 27, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 28, 2022)

Happy days at the beach by artist Kevin Walsh


----------



## Pepper (May 28, 2022)

​


----------



## chic (May 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 28, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)




----------



## morgan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 29, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2022)

chic said:


> Please add any images, thoughts, poems, or quotes that you feel bring peace.


This vid does it for me...until she and the deer spring outa the scene...


----------



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 30, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (May 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 30, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (May 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (May 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (May 31, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 1, 2022)

Peace Train" featuring Yusuf / Cat Stevens | Playing For Change | Song Around The World​


----------



## officerripley (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 5, 2022)

Perks of Photographing Wildlife



And being photographed by wildlife


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 6, 2022)

*The Love Tunnel, Ukraine 




*


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 12, 2022)

I really like this guy's (Kevin Kendle) music:


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2022)

courtesy of @Furryanimal   ( deer at 1:24 )


----------



## officerripley (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> courtesy of @Furryanimal   ( deer at 1:24 )


That is a dog.....never been deer around our local river.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> That is a dog.....never been deer around our local river.


Sorry...I assumed...you now the setting made me see a deer.  That stream is heavenly for me. I camped on many rivers like that. Do people fish there? It looks like there could be trout.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Sorry...I assumed...you now the setting made me see a deer.  That stream is heavenly for me. I camped on many rivers like that. Do people fish there? It looks like there could be trout.


Wish we did have deer....not sure there are many fish there..
but you can get a licence to fish.
Our River (It is a River -Afon Lwyd)can be anything from the shallow trickle it is at the moment to a raging torrent!
I have seen kingfishers.
And we have a variety of bird life a little further down the river by the lake.
Sure I have a video of that on here.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 26, 2022)

I so need this thread today….


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2022)

Xel-Ha, Tulum, Mexico


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 6, 2022)

Peace and wholeness to you today friends!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm missing the cabin life right now

Our 'back yard' there


----------



## officerripley (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Jul 29, 2022)

My backyard.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 231807 My backyard.


Beautiful! I didn't think there were any places like this left, sure aren't around here anyway, sigh.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2022)

RubyK said:


>


   "...and let go of what you can't change." That is a real tough one for me.  It seems like f I do not know or understand something that is bothering me, and I feel I can't change it...I become more interested in conquering the unknown.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 29, 2022)

Here's the Senerity Prayer:

God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change.
Courage to change the things I can
And the wisdom to know the difference.

(@Paco Dennis - you have to get the wisdom to know the difference. Some things can never be changed.)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2022)

chic said:


> View attachment 231219View attachment 231220


*SO* cute!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

My favourite times of day are dusk and dawn. This was taken at sunrise one day last week and it reminds me how peaceful the world was in the early hours.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2022)

I enjoyed creating this one


----------



## RubyK (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 21, 2022)

The Isle of Tiree, Scotland


----------



## officerripley (Sep 22, 2022)

*(c)Adenosinebrain via BoredPanda.com*


----------



## officerripley (Sep 22, 2022)

*(c)AuntieMamesTravels via BoredPanda.com*


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2022)

chic said:


> View attachment 241265


Ohhhh, I love this!


----------



## Bella (Sep 25, 2022)

​


----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Oct 30, 2022)

I live in that solitude which is painful in youth,

but delicious in the years of maturity.

– Albert Einstein​


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 30, 2022)

DaysGone By


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Willy Sluiter | A peaceful meal (1907)​


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2022)

​


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2022)

A little story



There was a girl

A blind girl

Her blindness caused her to hate most everything and everyone

Except her boyfriend

He asked her to marry him

She said she would, but couldn’t bring herself to that

Because of her blindness

Not long after, someone donated a pair of eyes to her

She could see!

The first thing she did, was rush to her boyfriend

And, looked in his face

His eyes were closed

She hadn’t realized he too was blind

He asked her again to marry him

She just couldn’t

His blindness reminded her too much of her past malady

They went their separate ways

Later in life, she found out it was his eyes that were donated



I have learned that folks, all folks, are lessons, living lessons

We oftentimes learn those lessons

But only when we see through their eyes


----------



## DaveA (Nov 18, 2022)

chic said:


> Please add any images, thoughts, poems, or quotes that you feel bring peace.
> 
> View attachment 219545View attachment 219546View attachment 219547View attachment 219549


Reminds me of a section of road that we often  travel when in Maine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## wcwbf (Nov 19, 2022)

did this get missed?


----------



## officerripley (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 19, 2022)

The Isle Of Tiree


----------



## officerripley (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 3, 2022)

Just nice....by artist David Walsh


----------



## 1955 (Dec 3, 2022)

It always puts me at ease remembering the time I spent fishing Catalina Island (Lands End). We would spend days out there.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 3, 2022)

Oryx, Botswana, 2010   -  our impeccable staff are anxious to serve you.


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 3, 2022)

chic said:


> View attachment 253689


Oh I wanna live there!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 4, 2022)

chic said:


> View attachment 253689


I wish libraries actually looked like that. I might read once in a while.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## perChance (Dec 5, 2022)

Twins - two of our granddaughters


----------



## chic (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 256964


You photography is better than mine, but this shot reminded me of one I took 35+ years ago in what was then Yugoslavia:


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## chic (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## chic (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Wednesday at 3:47 PM)




----------



## chic (Wednesday at 4:00 PM)




----------



## Jean-Paul (Wednesday at 7:41 PM)

The real thing! 

Cat Steven's "Peace Train" from 1970s....




Enjoy 

Jon


----------



## chic (Yesterday at 12:59 AM)




----------

